# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy laser CNC >  DIY - Máy cắt khắc Laser CO2

## duonghoang

--- Tình hình mới build xong em này, chưa biết khắc thế nào, cắt trước post lên cái đã  :Smile: 
--- Khổ máy 1300x750, ống phóng CO2 40W, dân nhà nghèo nên đồ gá gương, ống phóng chế cháo hết nên nhìn hơi củ chuối @@.














--- Quá trình lắp làm rớt mẻ mất con thấu kính 1/3 phần nên nghĩ công suất cắt chưa tối đa, thử mica 2mm cắt vẫn chưa đứt hẳn.




--- Cắt lớp giấy bọc ra được như vầy.

----------

ABCNC, anhcos, biết tuốt, CKD, Gamo, lyakhuong, MINHAT, Nam CNC, nhatson, Rockyboy, thucncvt, thuhanoi, tuan20083000, Tuanlm

----------


## ABCNC

Ôi , máy chuẩn rồi. Sd giải nhiệt nước xe hơi hả Duonghoang? Nên thêm phần bảo vệ trên đường phóng của tia laser, với lại cần có giải pháp gá khi cắt tấm vật liệu mỏng (hay cong vênh)

----------

duonghoang

----------


## MINHAT

Đang định làm một em cỡ vậy mà chưa biết pm điều khiển nó ntn
Ko biết bác duonghoang ở đâu vậy nếu ở sg hôm nào qua học hỏi tý được ko a ?

----------


## Thai Khang

Sao không thấy cái tủ điện nhỉ?

----------


## thuhanoi

Đang âm mưu cái như này - mà cái này sao cắt được alu bác nhỉ

----------


## Nam CNC

Dữ quá râu , nếu ngon ngon có nhu cầu em thương mại cho anh luôn cho nó lẹ.

----------


## emptyhb

> Đang âm mưu cái như này - mà cái này sao cắt được alu bác nhỉ


Bác ấy chỉ cắt lớp nilon bọc phía ngoài tấm alu thôi. Mica 2mm còn chưa cắt được sao mà cắt được 1 lớp nhôm mỏng + nhựa dầy 3mm

----------


## inhainha

Bộ cắt 40w giá bao nhiêu vậy bác? Xem có rẻ hơn bộ mình định tậu về không

----------


## thucncvt

Hay quá 
Bác bị vỡ kính hội tụ Ah 
 Vậy mình sẽ hỗ trợ bác 1 cái 
 Tiện kỷ niệm bác 1 cái đồng hồ đo dòng cho đủ bộ 

 Bac chuẩn bị nhận hàng nhe.
 Gửi bác luôn cái update lắp ống .chỉnh tia

----------

duonghoang

----------


## duonghoang

> Ôi , máy chuẩn rồi. Sd giải nhiệt nước xe hơi hả Duonghoang? Nên thêm phần bảo vệ trên đường phóng của tia laser, với lại cần có giải pháp gá khi cắt tấm vật liệu mỏng (hay cong vênh)


--- Em xài nước giải nhiệt cho xe máy thôi anh ơi  :Smile: . Chắc em cũng phải làm khung hộp cho nó nữa chứ bữa lỡ tay quét qua một đường mà thành sẹo luôn @@.




> Đang định làm một em cỡ vậy mà chưa biết pm điều khiển nó ntn
> Ko biết bác duonghoang ở đâu vậy nếu ở sg hôm nào qua học hỏi tý được ko a ?


--- Em cắt 2D nên dùng Mach3 thôi bác, thêm mấy lệnh đóng mở M3 M5 vào là đc bác. Tiếc là em về quê luôn rồi bác ah chứ em ko còn ở SG  :Smile: 




> Sao không thấy cái tủ điện nhỉ?


--- Tủ của em có bấy nhiêu thôi bác 






> Đang âm mưu cái như này - mà cái này sao cắt được alu bác nhỉ


--- Em chỉ cắt lớp giấy bọc ngoài thôi bác.





> Dữ quá râu , nếu ngon ngon có nhu cầu em thương mại cho anh luôn cho nó lẹ.


--- Có cu Đức Vip chuyên chơi laser đó anh, em về quê cày ruộng rồi anh  :Smile: .




> Bộ cắt 40w giá bao nhiêu vậy bác? Xem có rẻ hơn bộ mình định tậu về không


--- Em mua của bác Thư , nguyên bộ ống phóng 40W + Nguồn, 3 gương phản xạ, 1 thấu kính, 1 cảm biến báo nước 5tr.

--- Tình hình em mới đc bác Thư khuyến mãi thêm cái thấu kính hội tụ bị vỡ nữa, chân thành cám ơn bác Thư đã hỗ trợ em trong quá trình lắp máy  :Smile: .

----------

nhatson, thucncvt

----------


## tuan20083000

Mình cũng đang mê cái món này. Bác duonghoang cho minh hỏi bạn điều chỉnh công suất đầu cắt như thế nào vậy?

----------


## MINHAT

Bộ giống vậy mà công xuất 80w thì giá bao nhiêu vậy bác Thư?

----------


## CKD

Bổ xung cái clip.. cho anh em nào thích tìm hiểu

----------

anhcos, cnclaivung, duonghoang, Gamo, MINHAT, tuan20083000

----------


## thucncvt

Hàng sau 24h đã có mặt tai gia lai ,không biet bác đã nhận được hàn chưa
http://kerryttc.com.vn/kttc/Tracking...x?id=244349729

----------

duonghoang

----------


## Rockyboy

Bác DiY hay thật, mình cung đang muốn Diy 1con lares chơi. mà không có kinh nghiệm gì hết.

----------


## Thai Khang

> --- Tình hình mới build xong em này, chưa biết khắc thế nào, cắt trước post lên cái đã 
> --- Khổ máy 1300x750, ống phóng CO2 40W, dân nhà nghèo nên đồ gá gương, ống phóng chế cháo hết nên nhìn hơi củ chuối @@.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anh làm xong rồi điều khiển bằng phần mềm gì vậy chia sẻ mình với, mình cũng đang tắc về phần này. Cảm ơn bạn trước.

----------


## ahdvip

> Anh làm xong rồi điều khiển bằng phần mềm gì vậy chia sẻ mình với, mình cũng đang tắc về phần này. Cảm ơn bạn trước.


Ảnh dùng mach3 anh à.

----------


## Thai Khang

> Ảnh dùng mach3 anh à.


Dùng mach3 phải tạo gcode àh. Có phần mềm nào load ảnh vào là khắc luôn không cần phải qua phần mềm trung gian.

----------


## thucncvt

Bác Hoàng  Hoàn thiện chưa ,cho anh em thêm tí ảnh và 1 cái clip nào

----------


## thucncvt

> --- .
> 
> 
> 
> --- Em mua của bác Thư , nguyên bộ ống phóng 40W + Nguồn, 3 gương phản xạ, 1 thấu kính, 1 cảm biến báo nước 5tr.
> 
> --- Tình hình em mới đc bác Thư khuyến mãi thêm cái thấu kính hội tụ bị vỡ nữa, chân thành cám ơn bác Thư đã hỗ trợ em trong quá trình lắp máy .


 Đính chính một chút là giá 5t là nguôn + ống + kính hội tụ  phi 12 thôi ,còn phần râu ria  Bác Hoàng lấy sau chưa tính ạ hihi..

----------


## CKD

Chưa làm con laser nào, nhưng thấy bộ 40w giá vậy cũng good quá nhỉ. Tương đương bộ spindle thôi. Phải nghiên cứu làm 1 con cho có bằng anh bằng em.

----------

nhatson

----------


## Vuongcnc

> Ảnh dùng mach3 anh à.


mình chủ yếu dùng để cắt thôi dùng adruno chắc cũng ổn chứ các bác.

----------

